# اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

سلام المسيح لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام


اخى العزيز والغالى ماى روك

لك كل السلام والتحية

كنت اريد ان اخذ راى حضرتك  فى موضوع من الممكن ان يزيد رغبة الاعضاء فى المشاركة فى المنتدى
وبذل العطاء لكى يعلوا المنتدى ويعلوا مستواهم بة معة

وهو عبارة عن عمل جروب بالمنتدى نطلق علية مثلا جروب كيرمينا
وهو اختصار اسم كيرلس ومارمينا

وسوف نقوم بعمل شروط معينة للاشتراك بية وبعض القوانين على المشتركين التقيد بها لكى لا يسود الهرج بة

ولكى يقوم بمهمتة وهيا زيادة نشاط ااعضاء فى المنتدى وتعلية مستوى المنتدى اكثر واكثر

وسوف يكون للجروب صورة خاصة بة كل عضو هيشترك فية سوف يرسل لة هذة الصورة

واذا وافقت على الجروب من الممكن ان يريد اعضاء انشاء جروب اخر 

فانا ارى ان نسمح بانشاء جروب اخر فقط لكى لا يكثر الامر فى المنتدى ولكى تبقى المنافسة محدودة بين الاثنين فقط ويزيد النشاط

فكنت اريد ان اخذ رايك فى هذة الفكرة 

وانا معى فى الفكرة حوالى عضوين او ثلاثة منتظرين موافقتك عليها فقط لكى نبدا التنفيذ بها

منتظرين ردك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

موضوع رائع جدا 
يااحلى ديانه 
وانا معاك فى الحزب 
منتظرين ردك ياماى روك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

*وانا كمان بس فين رد ماى روك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

ياة يا انجى انا قلت ان الموضوع اتحذف انى لسة فاكرة تردى علية

ياريت يعاد النظر فية بجد


----------



## kajo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

فكره كويسه

موافق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

*كان من فترة فية جروب للمنتدى و كان فية موضوع مثبت عن كيفية الاشتراك فية و كان لية مشرفة*

*لكن معرفش اللي حصل المشرفة بطلت تدخل و الجروب محدش اهتم بية و اتشال الموضوع و اتشالت المشرفة*

*انا ارى مافيش احلى من منتديات الكنيسة وليس لنا حاجة لجروبات*


----------



## eman88 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

وانا معك 
اقتراح كثير حلو ومعقول


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

جروف في الياهو لا فين؟

ملاحظة, خاصية الجروبات ستضاف الى منتدى الكنيسة قريبا, اذ سيكون الحال في انشاء جروبات و انشاء مواضيع و نقاشات داخلها ممكنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

ما هو دا الى عايزينة يا اخى 
جروبات فى المنتدى تقدم مواضيع ومناقشات وهكذا


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ما هو دا الى عايزينة يا اخى
> جروبات فى المنتدى تقدم مواضيع ومناقشات وهكذا


 

يبقى ننتظر حبتين, لأن الخاصية هذه بالطريق


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح وعايزين موافقتك يا ماى روك*

فى انتظار تنفيذها يا غالى


----------

